# Not all Michelin Agilis Camper tyres are born equal!



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I had Michelin Agilis Camper tyres on my Autocruise from new.

My first set lasted 20,000 miles but a subsequent set only half that.

I thought it must be the way I drive, but I recently changed only one front tyre and rotated the unused spare onto the front.

So one "New" tyre and one unused Original.

Now after 5,000 miles the "New" tyre is half worn but the "old" unused tyre is barely worn at all.

Am I being sold genuine tyres or fakes or something? why would two otherwise identical tyres wear at vastly different rates on the same axle.

The "Old" tyre is 2008, the "New" tyre is a 2011" mfg year.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

There have been reports of (Chinese) fake Michelin and Continental tyres for vans and trucks over the past 10 years. It all depends whether you bought them from a "reputable" tyre dealer who himself sourced them direct from Michelin.

I did see something on the Michelin website last year - can't find it now though.

Colin


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Theres agilis and agilis camping the latter specifically made for camperss

Are you sure you got the same both times

I always get mine through either costco or hometyre

Phill


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I've been away to Sicily for a few weeks and did 5000 miles since September. Now the front tyre difference is quite remarkable. The original is still pristine, the "New" tyre is almost finished.

I have noticed that although they are both Michelin Agilis 81's the one that has worn quickly is made in Poland, the other is made in France.

So I'm thinking I'll buy two new ones next time I'm in France, they are cheaper there than in the UK.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have a friend the worked for Michelin and this come up in a discussion and she says the tyres supplied to the car factory are far better tyres than the ones supplied to the tyre shops.

The car factory supplied tyres will last almost double the mileage as the car makers don't want come backs from fleet buyers having to renew tyres. 

It is also about the cost of the tyres they cost more to make.

Andy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

Check the "Made In......"

One Size of Dunlop UltraGrip 8+ May be made in Germany, the next size up or down could be made in Poland or anywhere.

We have and Audi with 2 differing sizes of tyres. Same Brand and model but both made in different Factories in different countries.

I would suggest that may be the issue.

Maybe a Cheap copy, who knows. 

Not all manufacturers can produce all tyres and sizes. So they get other manufacturers or factories to complete the range.

Let me know re the made in please?

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mich Link*

Linky


----------

